# Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich



## TeichHaserl (26. Apr. 2009)

Erstmal ein großes HALLOOOOO zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich und mein kleines Gewässer vorstellen.

Ich bin 27 heisse Sabine und liebe das Wasser. Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen zwei Bücher für Balkon- und Terrassenbepflanzung gekauft. Da war dann auch eine Seite Miniteichen gewidmet. Als ich das sah wußte ich HABEN WILL!!!! 

Gleich hab ich mit der Suche nach einem geeigneten Gefäß begonnen und da ich im Internet nicht so richtig fündig geworden bin, hab ich die Gartencenter abgeklappert. Da stand er dann auch mein Holzbottich  (rund. Durchmesser unten 35cm, oben 45cm, Wasserhöhe ca. 35 cm, gehen ca. 45 Liter Wasser rein). Den hab ich dann letzte Woche Samstag gleich eingepackt. Zusammen mit einem Einsatz damit das Wasser auch drin bleibt, einer kleinen Tüte mit weissem Mamorsplitt, zwei Pflanzenkörbchen, einem __ Schilf, Schwimmfarn und einer Seerose. Zuhause hab ich dann den Kies gewaschen, meine Pflanzen in die Körbe getan und das Ganze in den Bottich mit etwas Wasser gesetzt. 
So sah das dann aus:
http://sabine.sorry-privat.de/forum/HaserlTeich4.jpg

Die Woche über, hab ich dann immer wieder ein bißchen Wasser aufgeschüttet. Erst wollte ich Goldfische in meinen Bottich reintun. Ich hab mich dann belesen und festgestellt, dass die armen Tierchen in meinem Tümpel nur leiden würden. Ich wollte aber dennoch ein bißchen Leben in meinem Bottich. Also bin ich gestern losgezogen und hab noch Pflanzen und 3 __ Schnecken gekauft und den Bottich fast bis oben aufgefüllt.
Sieht jetzt so aus:
http://sabine.sorry-privat.de/forum/HaserlTeich1.jpg
und so:
http://sabine.sorry-privat.de/forum/HaserlTeich2.jpg
Ist noch ein bißchen trüb wegen der Pflanzaktion gestern.
Hier mal einer meiner Bewohner:
http://sabine.sorry-privat.de/forum/HaserlTeich3.jpg

Also genau befindet sich jetzt in meinem Miniteich:
eine Hand voll Schwimmfarne (Salvinia Natans)
ein Buntes Schilf (Phragmites australis) in Pflanzkorb mit Tongranulat mit Lava drin
eine Seerose (Nymphaea Marliacea albida) auch in Pflanzkorb mit dem gleichen Substrat
eine Hand voll __ Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis)
ein __ Wasserstern (Callitriche palustirs) auch im Pflanzkorb mit dem gleichen Substrat
und dann noch meine 3 Bewohner die Posthornschecke
Auf dem Boden etwas weisser Mamorsplit.

Mein Teichlein hat den halben Tag so bis 1Uhr Sonne und dann Schatten. Er steht an zwei Seiten zur Hausmauer.

So jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
Erstmal ist das so okay? Oder hab ich ganz grob was falsch gemacht?

Meine Schnecken kommen immer wieder mal hoch an die Oberfläche. Haben sie zu wenig Sauerstoff? Mein Wasserstern ist voll mit Blubbeln die auch immer wieder mal nach oben steigen.

Kann ich noch andere kleine Tierchen in meinen Teich setzen? Fischen gehen wohl nicht dafür ist er einfach zu klein. Gibt es so Garnelchen die in den Ecosphere Kugeln drinnen sind?

Kann ich den Teich draußen überwintern (mit Luftpolsterfolie umwicklen und evtl. Teichheizung rein)? Oder kann ich ihn einfach so wie er ist in die Wohnung stellen?

So das reicht erstmal. Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Antworten. Die Basiswissen Sachen hab ich mir alle erstmal brav durchgelsen.

LG
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Servus Sabine

"Teichhaserl" als Nick, ist vielversprechend 

Also :willkommen

Sehe eigentlich keinen Fehler 

Und meine __ Schnecken kommen auch immer hoch 

Kein Grund zur Besorgnis 

Überwintern: ja, aber mit Ausfälle mußt du rechnen 

Mir sind die Mini-Seerosen 
   

leider erfroren  habe aber keinen Schutz angebracht :crazy

Also immer gut vor Kälte schützen 

Tiere würde ich nicht hinein setzen, der Kalt/Warm Rhythmus ist gravierend. Ob das ein höheres Tierchen überlebt 

Also dann, viel Vergnügen hier bei uns und ich hoffe vom "Teichhaserl" noch viel zu lesen. Ob Fragen oder Erfahrungsberichte, wir sind sicher auf alles gespannt.

Und noch eine Bitte zum Abschluß:
Lade doch deine Bilder hier direkt hoch, wie es geht kannst du meiner Signatur entnehmen. Größe der Bilder 1000x1000 und max. 245 Kb groß.


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns Miniteichfreunden!

Soweit sieht das alles sehr gut aus. Es könnte nur sein, dass die Seerose nich so in Gang kommt - die ist sehr verfressen. Zur Not hilft da eine Direktdüngung mit einem Langzeitdüngekegel.

Die __ Schnecken kommen übrigens immer hoch, weil sie Lungenatmer sind. Wenn Du genau hinschaust, kannst Du das Atemloch sehen.

Ich würd an Deiner Stelle den Bottich im Winter frostfrei unterstellen. Der Schwimmfarn ist bei uns in der Regel nicht winterhart, die kleinen Seerosen sind auch empfindlich.


----------



## TeichHaserl (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Vielen Dank für das herzliche Hallo.

Da bin ich aber glücklich das ich Alles richtig gemacht habe.

Kann ich noch andere __ Schnecken mit rein setzen oder vertragen die sich untereinander nicht? Wie viele Schnecken kann ich denn in meinem Bottich halten ohne das es zu viel wird?

@Digicat
Haserl oder Bunny sind meine Spitznamen darum kam ich dann zum TeichHaserl. Ist meine auch eine Minirose wie Deine? Oder wird meine groß? Die Frau beim Dehner hat gesagt ich kann die darein tun, aber die wollen ja schließlich ihr Zeug verkaufen. 

@blumenelse
Was meinst Du mit nicht in Gang kommen? Ich hab die Seerose mit zwei verkümmerten Blättern vor einer Woche gekauft. Die zwei großen verkümmerten sind jetzt schön und 3 neue wachsen schon fleißig. Oder meinst Du das im Bezug auf die Blüte?
Meinst Du mit frostfrei unterstellen, dass ich ihn auch einfach so wie er ist in die Wohnung stellen kann?

LG
Sabine


----------



## TeichHaserl (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

So dann versuche ich das auch mal:

Hier noch ganz neu und ohne Bewohner. Das war letzte Woche Samstag:
 

So sah es dann gestern aus:
 

Noch ein bißchen trüb, wegen den neuen Pflanzen:
 

Und hier einer meiner Bewohner. Unscharf die Kamera wollte nicht so ganz wie ich:


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

Seerosen brauchen sehr viele Nährstoffe, es könnte bei Deiner Substratmischung passieren, dass die Seerose nicht genug bekommt. Aber erst einmal abwarten.

Zuviele __ Schnecken sind insofern nicht so prickelnd, als das die Tierchen sich sehr gerne vermehren und auch etwas zu fressen finden möchten. Lass die drei Posthörnchen erstmal machen. Für vielleicht hattest Du an einer der Pflanzen noch Laich oder Deine kriegen Frühlingsgefühle...

Überwintern würde ich nicht in der Wohnung, weil das zu warm ist, die Pflanzen die falschen Informationen bekommen und anfangen zu wachsen - und dann nicht genug Licht bekommen. Frostfreie Garage oder so ist fein.


----------



## TeichHaserl (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Christine
Gut, dann warte ich erstmal ab wie sie sich so macht. Und wenn sie nicht mehr wird und keine Blüten bekommt dann muss ich sie düngen.
Garage hab ich, ist aber eine Dublex also schlecht für einen Bottich mit Wasser. Ich werde das Ganze wohl auf meinem Balkon überwintern müssen. Er steht mit zwei Seiten zu den Außenwänden meiner Wohnung und unter unserem Balkon ist eine Wohnung. Der Balkon hängt also nicht über und der Boden wird nicht so kalt. 


Ich möchte gerne noch einen zweiten Bottich neben meinen anderen Stellen wo nur so 10 cm Wasser rein soll. Dort möchte ich gerne ein paar Planzen reinsetzen die am Teichufer wachsen. Gibt es solche Bottiche wie meiner ist in kleiner auch günstiger. Mein großer hat 100 Euro gekostet was ich ein bißchen teuer fand aber ich wollte ihn einfach haben. Etwas kleiner kostet der immer noch 60 Euro. In der Bucht hab ich nicht so wirklich was gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hi.

In der Bucht gibt es massig Angebote.
Schau mal bei den Weinfasshändlern. Da mich dieser Gedanke ebenfalls verfolgt, hier mal die von mir "gespeicherten Verkäufer". 
Es gibt aber sicherlich noch mehr. 
http://stores.ebay.de/WEINFASSVERSAND-JUNIT-IMPEX_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsxQ3asstQQtZkm
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/ashantitini_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## TeichHaserl (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Annett

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die hab ich alle schon gesehen, dass sind ja rießige Fässer. Ich suche ja etwas kleines für eine Sumpfzone mit etwa 10 cm Wasser. Es sollte schon etwas kleiner sein als mein Miniteich.

LG


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

haben die von Annett genannten auch, musst halt nur schauen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/20L-FASSFRONT-WE...19808QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## TeichHaserl (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Ganz lieb von Dir Christine

Ich habe nur einen kleinen Balkon und daher ist bei mir der Durchmesser wichtig. Mein "großer" Bottich hat 47 cm und der kleine den ich haben möchte sollte nicht mehr als 25 oder 30 haben denn sonst hab ich keinen Platz mehr zum draußen sitzen. Und dann hab ich ja nix von meinen Teichen


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

O.k. - wenn das so ist, musst Du in das Land der Koi und Dir eine Reisschüssel kaufen - guckst Du hier:

http://www.japan-feinkost.de/inc/shop/artikel_anzeige.php?artikel_nummer=SZ122


----------



## TeichHaserl (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Das ist ja cool. DANKE


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hi.

Heute habe ich zwei nette Möglichkeiten für solch flache Miniteiche im "Yippieyaya yippie yippie yeah" gesehen. 

Einmal rund in grün oder blau, und dann nochmal eckig in gräulich (sehr nett anzusehen) für jeweils rund 30Euro. Den eckigen gabs auch noch etwas größer für 40Euronen.
Bei Interesse kann ich morgen noch zwei Handybilder hochladen - das kann nur der alte Lappi mit Infrarot-Schnittstelle.


----------



## TeichHaserl (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Annett

Vielen Dank. Aber wir wollen bei der Holzoptik also in braun bleiben. Und das mit dem Reiskocher fand ich schon ganz nett. Aber Danke fürs Schauen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Und Terracotta gefällt dir nicht? Paßt, finde ich, sehr gut zum Holzbottich, und ist mit einem Stück Teichfolie drinnen auch schön dicht!


----------



## TeichHaserl (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Doch, dass würde mir auch gefallen. Wo hast Du den denn her? Und wie hast Du das so gestaltet?

LG
Sabine


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Das ist ein ganz normaler Terracotta-Topf, ich hab einen Teichfolie reingelegt und dann nach den Anweisungen hier  einige kleine verkehrte Plastikübertöpfe und in die Mitte einen "richtig" herum reingestellt. Das ganze mit torfiger Erde aufgefüllt und Sumpfpflanzen eingesetzt.


----------



## TeichHaserl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

So. Da ich ja jetzt total infiziert bin, hab ich mir jetzt doch den zweiten etwas kleineren Bottich beim Dehner geholt.

Ich hab unten eine Schicht Teicherde reingetan und links und rechts eine __ Blumenbinse (Butomus umbellatus) und eine Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacoris) gepflanzt. In der Mitte auf einem umgedrehten Blumentopf wachsen in Pflanzkörbchen eine Blaue Englische __ Wasserminze (Preslia cervina) und __ Wollgras (Eriphorum anugstifolium). Aber seht selbst:
 

In meinem ersten Bottich ist alles ganz schön am wachsen und ich hab auch noch eine __ Wasserfeder mit reingetan. Die Seerose bekommt ein Blatt nach dem anderen und eine Blüte ist auch schon auf dem Weg nach oben. Da freu ich mich schon total drauf.
 

So sehen beide zusammen aus:


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Die sind aber hübsch! Wo hast du denn den Innenkübel her? War der dabei?


----------



## TeichHaserl (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Guten Morgen Suni

Die Bottiche hab ich vom Dehner. Die Einsätze waren da gleich mit dabei, haben aber extra gekostet. Die hab ich aber auch schon beim Pflanzen Kölle in verschiedenen Größen ohne die Bottiche rumstehen sehen. Mußt einfach mal bei einem Pflanzenmarkt in der Deiner Nähe schauen der auch Teichpflanzen hat oder google bemühen. Es stand leider nicht drauf welcher Hersteller das ist.


----------



## Dachfrosch (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Dehner hab ich hier auch, danke! Jetzt hab ich zwar meinen Bottich schon mit Folie ausgekleidet, das hat aber natürlich viele Falten gegeben und wer weiß, wie lange das hält. Deine Lösung sieht viel einfacher und besser aus!


----------



## TeichHaserl (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Mir gefällt sehr gut, dass der Innenkübel hell ist und man mehr sehen kann als mit der schwarzen Teichfolie. Und es heizt sich bei mir auf der Dachterreasse nicht so arg auf.


----------



## Dachfrosch (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Stimmt, es schaut nett aus. Das Problem mit dem Aufheizen hab ich auch!


----------



## Heike66 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Sabine

wie kommen denn Deine Pflanzen und die Schnecke mit dem Kies in dem Bottich zurecht? Ich wollte in meinem Kübel auch Kies auf den Boden machen, aber im Gartencenter hat man mir davon abgeraten. Die Pflanzen und die __ Schnecken würden es nicht vertragen und sterben.

Wie sieht das in Deinem Kübel aus?

Viele Grüße
Heike


----------



## TeichHaserl (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner Holzbottich-Teich*

Hallo Heike

Meine Pflanzen sind in Körben und haben ein anderes Substrat drin. Die __ Schnecken haben damit gar kein Problem denen geht es gut und haben fleißig Babys gemacht. Sie sitzen eh meist am Rand oder auf den Pflanzen am Boden sind sie kaum.


----------

